# A Special Tribute To Niki



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would like to say a special thanks to Niki for the efforts and thinking that goes into his posts. All we see is descriptive pictures and text about a jig or process. What we don't always think about is what he went through to do that. We aren't aware of all the time in developing the idea and all the parts involved. We aren't involved in actually experimenting and using the jig or item through all the trials and errors of working out the bugs. We can't really fathom the set-up for the photography and making pictures that good. We don't think about loading up all those pictures in his computer, and arranging them and then working out all the text that he prints on them. And then keeping track of each set of pictures and posting them in correct order. His whole process is really bewildering if you consider all he goes through just for us. I can't think of any single individual that goes to such extremes to offer help or display such creativity, for our benefit. Not only are his posts directed to help in accuracy, but also with safety in mind. His posts and tutorials are as professionally done as anything I've seen on the internet.
I've read responses to a few of his posts that said something like "They already have a jig similar to that one at XYZ sales". The whole point to his work is to improve work skills and not to go out and spend a lot of money to buy something that you could make in your shop.
I'll be posting this in other forums, so you can have a chance to read it again.
At times the responses are minimal. So, I'm dedicating this tribute to Niki, and saying thank you for each and every post and hope that you continue. I keep telling you to write a book. Save the first autographed copy for me.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I too, have requested a book.:yes:


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to agree his jigs & fixers should be in a book I enjoy reading all his post and I thank him for sharing his knowledge with us.

Bruce.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Niki, Is also a legend in OZ. A real hero. He tries to simplify everything down the lowest denominator.

To do that tells me he is the possessor of immense talent, and also a very modest person, If he was an Australian, he would be nominated for the Order of Australia award ( O.O.A.) for services to the Wood working industry.


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

I hope a permanent online home can be found for the plans he has posted so far – I hate to see them disappear into the ether. Such great stuff. I've built a couple of the jigs he's posted, in my own crude sort of way, and they have been a real life saver cuz I live in a place where there just isn't a lot of pre-made stuff to be had.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm retired and have the time. If ya'll can email the text and pics I can put them together into a pdf ebook. I have alreday hone a couple on billiards. Just holler. Bits don't cost much.. so it'll be cheap.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Yup, I agree!
I built his miter sled from his extensive and precise tutorial from another woodworking site and it works like a charm. I was cutting 45*'s through 14" wide maple planks and his solution was the only way to get exact miters.
Funny you should mention this as just 2 nights ago I was thinking how much work went into everything to get one of his tutorials posted.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Niki's tutorials are excellent.

Gerry


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for the reminder & posting... Niki was a great man... it's nice to keep his work alive.

Here is a link to a very large PDF file that contains a lot of Nikis work. 
WARNING... Be prepared for a very long download.


----------

